# Όχι άλλο ΔιαδΥκτιο!



## nickel (Apr 21, 2008)

«Όχι άλλο ΔιαδΥκτιο!» έγραφε οργισμένος ο συντονιστής ενός φόρουμ. Το 2003. Από τότε τα ευρήματα πρέπει να έχουν πολλαπλασιαστεί.

Χρειάζεται καμιά φορά να φωνάζουμε και για τα πιο απλά, τα πιο καθημερινά, πράγματα. Αλλά, όταν κάθε τόσο ξεπετάγεται ένα τέτοιο μπρος στη μούρη σου, θες να το πατήσεις κάτω! (Πω πω, τσαγκαροδευτέρα, στραβά πρέπει να ξύπνησα.)

Είναι λίγα τα λήγοντα σε _ που θέλουν —υ: το βράδυ, το δάκρυ, το δίχτυ, το δόρυ, το στάχυ είναι τα πιο γνωστά. Και όχι πως δεν ταλαιπωρείται το βράδυ («τα βράδια», «του βραδιού», «η βραδινή» βλέπει ο άλλος, «το βράδι» είναι φυσικό να γράψει). Αλλά αυτό το έρμο το δίχτυ έχει δύο , οπότε η τούμπα είναι εύκολη.

Με μεγάλη μου χαρά μπορώ ωστόσο να σας πω ότι όλα (σχεδόν) τα «δικτυωθείτε» είναι σωστά. Καλημέρα και καλό Μεγαλοβδόμαδο._


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 21, 2008)

Και όχι άλλα μΥνήματα, θα έλεγα εγώ!

Όσο για το "ζάΜπλουτος", που συνεχίζει να εμφανίζεται σε όλα τα έντυπα, προήλθε από μεγάλη εταιρεία διανομής που ενίοτε διανέμει και κακής ποιότητας υποτίτλους στις αίθουσες, και της οποίας εκπρόσωπος μού δήλωσε κάποτε ότι "είναι ευχαριστημένοι με τους υποτιτλιστές που έχουν και δεν επιθυμούν να δοκιμάσουν άλλους".


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Και όχι άλλα μΥνήματα, θα έλεγα εγώ!



Όλες αυτές οι λέξεις με τα πολλά _ είναι πάντα ένας μικρός πονοκέφαλος. Εγώ κοντοστέκομαι ακόμα κάθε φορά (μα ΚΑΘΕ φορά) που γράφω το μήνυμα. Το ζήτημα είναι να θυμάσαι ότι κάτι τρέχει με την άλφα ή τη βήτα λέξη και να ... κοντοστέκεσαι.

Το μοναδικό πρόβλημα με τα πολλά  που είχα λύσει από μικρός ήταν με τη *Μυτιλήνη*: «τα  σε αντίστροφη αλφαβητική σειρά» έλεγε ο πρακτικός κανόνας μου (όπως και με τη σειρά των ευαγγελίων: ΜΑΤθαίος, ΜΑΡκος, Λουκάς, Ιωάννης)._


----------



## Zazula (Apr 21, 2008)

Κι ο πυρήνας κακοπαθαίνει συνεπεία τού φαινομένου που περιγράφει ο Νίκος.


----------



## stathis (Apr 21, 2008)

nickel said:


> Όλες αυτές οι λέξεις με τα πολλά _ είναι πάντα ένας μικρός πονοκέφαλος. Εγώ κοντοστέκομαι ακόμα κάθε φορά (μα ΚΑΘΕ φορά) που γράφω το μήνυμα. Το ζήτημα είναι να θυμάσαι ότι κάτι τρέχει με την άλφα ή τη βήτα λέξη και να ... κοντοστέκεσαι._


_
+1
Με το μήνυμα και το θηλυκός δεν έχω ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα, αλλά εκεί που κολλάω πάντα είναι στο κυνήγι, ίσως επειδή η σειρά δεν είναι αλφαβητική. Βοηθάει βέβαια αν έχεις στοιχειώδεις γνώσεις αρχαίων ελληνικών._


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 21, 2008)

Ναι, το κυνήγι είναι μάλλον εύκολο, λόγω κυνών και κυνικών.


----------



## danae (Oct 8, 2008)

Να προσθέσω και τη δημοφιλή *προκύρηξη.


----------



## Kalliana (Oct 9, 2008)

Τέτοια λέμε και πάνε να μας τα κάνουν όλα γιώτα να ξεμπερδεύουν...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Oct 9, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Ναι, το κυνήγι είναι μάλλον εύκολο, λόγω κυνών και κυνικών.



Аκριβώς, αλλά και η αχίλλειος πτέρνα του *κίναιδου*.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 2, 2014)

Η ΕΕΤΤ δημοπρατεί 428 “πολυπόθητα” .gr domain names τα οποία είναι ως σήμερα δεσμευμένα επειδή αφορούν internet keywords: http://bit.ly/1ub4vJm

Μεταξύ αυτών δημοπρατούνται (με ελάχιστο ποσό τα 200€, θυμίζω!) οι “ανορθόγραφες” διευθύνσεις *Διαδικτιο.gr* & *Διαδυκτιο.gr*.


----------



## Theseus (Sep 4, 2016)

'Αλλά αυτό το έρμο το δίχτυ έχει δύο _, οπότε η τούμπα είναι εύκολη.' Νίκελ, τι σημαίνει ακριβώς η λέξη 'τούμπα' σε αυτά τα συμφραζόμενα; Ταυτίζεται 'τούμπα' με 'σφάλμα' η κάτι τέτοιο; Η 'confusion';_


----------



## daeman (Sep 4, 2016)

Theseus said:


> 'Αλλά αυτό το έρμο το δίχτυ έχει δύο _, οπότε η τούμπα είναι εύκολη.' Νίκελ, τι σημαίνει ακριβώς η λέξη 'τούμπα' σε αυτά τα συμφραζόμενα; Ταυτίζεται 'τούμπα' με 'σφάλμα' η κάτι τέτοιο; Η 'confusion';_


_

The swapping, the reversal of the two i's to get from "δίχτυ" to "*δύχτι" and then to "*δύκτιο / *διαδύκτιο".

Deriving from this sense of the word τούμπα: [...] β. αναποδογύρισμα, τουμπάρισμα


Btw, a nice permutation of these two i's is found in that song:

Κάθε φορά που ανοίγεις δρόμο στη ζωή
μην περιμένεις να σε βρει το *μεσονύχτι*
έχε τα μάτια σου ανοιχτά βράδυ πρωί
γιατί μπροστά σου πάντα απλώνεται ένα *δίχτυ

*Και τώρα πια, ένα διαδίχτυ... Ω! 

Αν κάποτε στα βρόχια του πιαστείς
κανείς δε θα μπορέσει να σε βγάλει
μονάχος βρες την άκρη της κλωστής 
κι αν είσαι τυχερός, ξεκίνα πάλι_


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2016)

In formal Greek: αντιμετάθεση (mutual transposition). :)


----------



## Theseus (Sep 4, 2016)

Το κατάλαβα. Σ' ευχαριστώ θερμά! Μου αρέσει πολύ το τραγούδι.:)


----------

